# Angel Paige



## Starflower (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi I am new here and really have been looking around for a miracle to work.

My husband is azoospermic and we have been told we will never conceive naturally, I cant believe that as there was some healthy sperm found in a sample about 6 months ago

I have heard about praying to this angel, I have never heard of them has anyone got any info.

Thank you!

Starflower


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, miracles do happen. We need to keep praying for them. Have courage and faith. I haven't heard of the angel you mention but I know that St. Raphael is a psowerful intercessor. Try this link. www.straphaelholyoil.com. I think that is the correct web address. If not, try googling Archangel St. Raphael Holy Healing Ministry.

Best wishes, xx


----------



## Starflower (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes I need a miracle and believe it can happen. I think we just need to truly believe!

Starflower


----------

